#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Pug Dog

## armstrong

edit: i think i fixed the pics...

I got a dog for my misses for xmas. His name is Somchai, he's a pug dog.

We got him from JJ for 5200bht...

Took him to the vets straight after and he's a little sick, but nothing serious. so 800bht later he has some pills to sort him out.  Seems better already after 1 night.  a bit restless last night apparently but hopefully we can train him to sleep quietly on his own...


here's some pics.    

His first meal at home,  also his first piss on the floor,  there has been many since...




Playing with wrapping paper on xmas day...






playing in the garden this afternoon.




the gf bought him some clothes cos she thought he was cold...




fell over and couldn't get back up... 555.




KILL THE DUCK!!!!11





* couldnt see a pet section so I dumoed it here.  feel free to move it.

----------


## Bettyboo

Fuk me mate, get out of there, anywhere - cowboy, nana, silom; just get out and start drinking before you bond with that mutt.

----------


## alwarner

this thread is fucking dogshit.

----------


## farrang

yeah we went to jj's yesterday and come back with a dog but not as ugly as that one, we see those on the top shelf looking all sorry for themselves but we just walk by, didn't even stick our fingers in the cage for a poke

----------


## farrang

> edit: i think i fixed the pics...
> 
> I got a dog for my misses for xmas. His name is Somchai, he's a pug dog.
> 
> We got him from JJ for 5200bht...
> 
> Took him to the vets straight after and he's a little sick, but nothing serious. so 800bht later he has some pills to sort him out. Seems better already after 1 night. a bit restless last night apparently but hopefully we can train him to sleep quietly on his own...
> 
> 
> ...


They must have a Ugly corner here somewhere^ :smiley laughing:

----------


## Gerbil

Ignore them. Pugs are great  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yeah, I can see you carrying one around in your handbag, ya fukimg poof!

You've gotta love this pic:



Some folks are very fuked up; would've taken 'em quite a bit of time to sort that out...

& here's everyone's favourite pug (anal rodent loves this song...):

----------


## Bettyboo

What?

----------


## farrang

> ^ yeah, I can see you carrying one around in your handbag, ya fukimg poof!
> 
> You've gotta love this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Some folks are very fuked up; would've taken 'em quite a bit of time to sort that out...
> 
> & here's everyone's favourite pug (anal rodent loves this song...):


Fuck me Yoda!! :smiley laughing:

----------


## natalie8

armstrong, he's a gorgeous dog. Pugs make great pets, but just be careful in the heat. Make sure he stays cool either in a/c or in water.

Pugs and Hot Weather

----------


## armstrong

> Fuk me mate, get out of there, anywhere - cowboy, nana, silom; just get out and start drinking before you bond with that mutt.


thats probably what went wrong.  drinking makes me agree to shit.   but he's cool.




> this thread is fucking dogshit.


whys that then?  what did you expect it to be from the thread title?   :Smile: 




> They must have a Ugly corner here somewhere


i think he looks like my wife,  small, no nose, black and hairy ... i shouldnt have told her though   :rofl: 





> armstrong, he's a gorgeous dog. Pugs make great pets, but just be careful in the heat. Make sure he stays cool either in a/c or in water.


thanks nat.


I like him quite a lot already.   he's lil dude to keep me company when the wife is being a bitch.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

At least stop the gf dressing him up in stupid clothes. The other dogs will rip the piss outta him! :Smile:

----------


## farrang

We bought a superman outfit for ours will suit the little F##ker when he pisses on the floor and i drop kick him out the front door :smiley laughing:

----------


## Loy Toy

A good selection for a pet that is easily house trained and doesn't shed a lot of hair.

Our pug is bloody fantastic but you have to careful about a parasite they seem to develop here coming out with lumpy sores all over the body.

If you have any problems give me a PM and we can help you out with some advice.

Enjoy your new family member mate.  :Smile:

----------


## alwarner

I don't like little gay dogs.

In fact I'm not a fan of canines at all. they serve very little purpose. All this anthropomorphism of animals is an insult to us and them.

----------


## Loy Toy

Anthropomorphism? I had to google that one Al.  :Confused:  

Any creature that is always happy to see me when I get home at 4.00 in the morning will do me mate.  :Smile:

----------


## Breny

Cool hound. Thats a cheap price for one of those.  Over in the UK they go for £400-600 (with papers )  Nice little lap dog.

----------


## somtamslap

> All this anthropomorphism of animals is an insult to us and them.


 Even goats??

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> armstrong, he's a gorgeous dog


No he aint. I got a second opinion of the Mrs, she called him HUGGGGGLY  :Smile: 

You couldn't punch clay uglier than that little fukkin bugged eyed mutt, looks like he fell out the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down

Here's one example of a gorgeous dog Nat



Compare that to this





> I got a dog for my misses for xmas


Why didn't you get her a proper animal, like a Thai ridgeback or a Chinchilla ?  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

:smiley laughing:  sabaii, you're crackin' me up. I looooooooooove dogs and most dogs are beautiful. There are only a rare few that I could call ugly. We've been talking about adopting one or two dogs once I get to London next month. We have three cats, but it's just not the same.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

My brother's "wife's" dog died over Xmas, she was 11

If I was to buy a lapdog, I would get one of them

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I had a Welsh Springer Spaniel in the UK. Beautiful dog, but needed loads and loads of exercise

The whole breed smile at you when they see you come back from work

This one looks just like Bonnie



I can't find a pic of one smiling on tinternet, but they raise their top lip and show their teeth

----------


## Bettyboo

> Nice little lap dog.


Oxymoron, mate...

If you want a lapdog, get a cat...

But, if the OP is happy with the little Yoda then good for him; each to their own, and Armstrong does look like a raving willy woofter, so the dog seems about right.  :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

> and Armstrong does look like a raving willy woofter, so the dog seems about right.


 :sexy:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Only kidding, mate - you know that...  :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

i let Somchai sniff the screen so if he ever see's you he's gonna rip you to shreds  :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

He sleeps.  a lot. 








and he keeps nicking my seat when i go to get a beer..

----------


## armstrong

the fat bastard is 1 year old now.

he loves being under the sofa.



and running about the garden.



We try to humiliate his as often as possible.



He doesn't like the car much.



He'll fuck anything



He's rather fond of a beer



he's annoying



he protects our house



he has 2 beds but sleeps on the table



he gets up to mischief.



he doesnt look nearly as happy to be getting a bath off of the sister in law as i would.



he's got a mate he like to play (tried to fuck) with





We took him swimming,  he's lazy..

----------


## sunsetter

wow, you actually do look a bit like your avatar, amazing!!!

----------


## Satonic

Brilliant  :rofl: 

Really made me smile them pics! Nice one  :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

Nice p ics mate. The things we do to keep Thai wimmin 'appy.  

You off to Singers or Hua Hin for Crimbo?

----------


## Loy Toy

Great Pictures POO. Pugs rule..................

----------


## Dillinger

Wicked pics. Thats one funny looking mutt

----------


## armstrong

> You off to Singers or Hua Hin for Crimbo?


Hua Hin this weekend.  Then back in BKK for crimbo.

----------


## kmart

Great update and photos.  :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Superb pics mate, you should of added the wedding pic one as well (the look me in the eye one) that was great.

----------


## armstrong

getting towards 2 years old I think now.

He's still a bit weird.



and he does like human food




and the pool,   can't swim though..

----------


## somtamslap

The 'He's annoying' picture and caption^^^^^ up there somewhere, is gold.  :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

the old bastard is going grey.




he still likes his santa hat he nicked within a week of us bringing him home.




he's melting in the heat though.

----------


## chassamui

Nice update.

----------


## misskit

What a cute doggie. Got any more pics?

 :dogrun1:

----------


## coolhandluke

I've found a pug breeder in CM so will get my secretary to give them a bell soon to find out when their next litter is due.

----------


## PAG

Good update.   I think that any of us who have animals miss the natural aging process that we ourselves of course are also undertaking :Smile: 

My two Golden Retrievers (brother and sister), are 6 now, and whilst perfectly active and alert, I also note sometimes stiffness when they stand up (a habit with which I share.......).

----------


## chassamui

> a habit with which I share


Ya ancient duffer. Fit as a butchers dog last time out.


















That was the dogs you old fart.  :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

> What a cute doggie. Got any more pics?


oh hohoho.  too many!   not sure where i've posted them so apologies for duplicates..

[/URL][/IMG]

[/URL][/IMG]

----------


## kingwilly

> the old bastard is going grey.


He dont look much happy about it either! 

 :Wink:

----------


## Loy Toy

My pug is still going strong sleeping most of the day.

In fact the only way I can find her is listen for her snoring.

Lovely dogs though.

----------

